# 7DII No Wifi



## Drakester (Sep 15, 2014)

Dare I say it, I'm pretty disappointed that there is no Wifi in the 7DII. 

I've got a 70D and have never posted a picture to Facebook, Instagram or Twitter, but have had great results using the Canon App to control the camera wirelessly to get up close and personal to wildlife with some great results, and then connecting to my iPad afterwards in the pub to view my shots on a decent sized screen. 

I think Canon have missed an important trend here. 

Consequently, i can't think of one occasion where GPS would have been of any use to me at all. 

Am I missing the point?


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 15, 2014)

Drakester said:


> Dare I say it, I'm pretty disappointed that there is no Wifi in the 7DII.
> 
> I've got a 70D and have never posted a picture to Facebook, Instagram or Twitter, but have had great results using the Canon App to control the camera wirelessly to get up close and personal to wildlife with some great results, and then connecting to my iPad afterwards in the pub to view my shots on a decent sized screen.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## Click (Sep 15, 2014)

I agree with you Drakester.


...And by the way, welcome to CR


----------



## retina (Sep 15, 2014)

it would have been nice indeed. it would be a more complete camera with WiFi.

lots of wildlife photographers (among many other) will buy and use this camera, GPS will sure come in handy


----------



## dchen99 (Sep 15, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Drakester said:
> 
> 
> > Dare I say it, I'm pretty disappointed that there is no Wifi in the 7DII.
> ...


+ another 1


----------



## noncho (Sep 15, 2014)

+1

I like the WiFi on 70D for remote shooting.


----------



## AmselAdans (Sep 15, 2014)

well it depends... I don't use a smartphone so Wifi would be no use for me.
Instead, when travelling, I love the idea of having the GPS position (and image direction) annotated in the file to remember, where I were.

Of course having both would be the best. But there are indeed users like me who won't miss Wifi.


----------



## mdmphoto (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm also disappointed that Canon left the wifi off what seems to be a compelling instrument. I use it regularly, yes, with EOS Remote for shooting odd angles, low-light, and such - and even, rarely, to include myself in compositions. That said, there are a great many inexpensive wired/wireless device options, including some with preview screens, available for triggering the shutter; including some that include a preview screen. These devices can generally be used on more than one of my camera bodies so the cost would be spread out over all. Stand-alone GPS, on the other hand, usually costs quite a bit more and the setup and use seems to be quite a bit more technical. If only one or the other option could be fit into the 7dII body I suspect I'd rather it was the GPS. Still, having owned an XT-i, 40D, and still owning a 50D, 7D, and 6D, this camera looks mighty tempting...


----------



## soccerkingpilot (Sep 15, 2014)

For those who aren't aware, I read that Canon was not able to integrate Wi-Fi because the magnesium alloy chassis (as opposed to plastic on 70D) causes too much interference with the signal. They had to decide between durability and features. Though Wi-Fi would have been nice, there's still IR shooting and tethered USB...which works well enough for me.


----------



## Skirball (Sep 15, 2014)

Another +1.

The facebook comment made me laugh, as it's the first remark I hear when someone finds out that my camera has WiFi. And I don't even know if the GPS on my 6D works; never felt compelled to find out.


----------



## Khalai (Sep 15, 2014)

soccerkingpilot said:


> For those who aren't aware, I read that Canon was not able to integrate Wi-Fi because the magnesium alloy chassis (as opposed to plastic on 70D) causes too much interference with the signal. They had to decide between durability and features. Though Wi-Fi would have been nice, there's still IR shooting and tethered USB...which works well enough for me.



They could have installed WiFi antenna port. You could then just screw-in antenna and call it a day


----------



## Skirball (Sep 15, 2014)

soccerkingpilot said:


> For those who aren't aware, I read that Canon was not able to integrate Wi-Fi because the magnesium alloy chassis (as opposed to plastic on 70D) causes too much interference with the signal. They had to decide between durability and features. Though Wi-Fi would have been nice, there's still IR shooting and tethered USB...which works well enough for me.



There seems plenty of options to get around that, from antenna embedded in the outer shell somewhere, or putting in an optional grip attachment (chaching for Canon), or simply a port where you can attach a small external antenna when you want to use WiFi. Maybe not as nice as having it embedded, but it'd be nice to have the option.


----------



## Diko (Sep 15, 2014)

Cheaper than 6d. Ok. Why wi fi should have costed 800$?


----------



## wtlloyd (Sep 15, 2014)

Camera battery is probably lacking the power to stream files continously, what would it take to enable that functionality?
Built-in WiFi in Canon 6D is slow and disconnects randomly, not super useful. Are Canon's external $800 accessories faster? One would hope so.
I've got a TP-Link MR3040, costs $40, I'm gonna compare that to the Canon 6D and see.....


----------



## Skirball (Sep 15, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> Camera battery is probably lacking the power to stream files continously, what would it take to enable that functionality?
> Built-in WiFi in Canon 6D is slow and disconnects randomly, not super useful. Are Canon's external $800 accessories faster? One would hope so.
> I've got a TP-Link MR3040, costs $40, I'm gonna compare that to the Canon 6D and see.....



I haven't had many issues with it disconnecting randomly. My tablet shuts off and it disconnects, but that's not the camera's problem.

As far as it being slow: what are you using WiFi for? There's a little lag on mine, but that's to be expected. I find it fast enough to work with. Sadly it doesn't seem much slower than Lightroom takes when tethering with a cable.


----------



## m (Sep 15, 2014)

Drakester said:


> Dare I say it, I'm pretty disappointed that there is no Wifi in the 7DII.



This topic came to my attention recently and I also had hopes for wifi in the 7D2.
However, the camera seems to be an outdoor/sports camera, which is probably the reason why there's GPS and no wifi.

It's a shame that the dedicated wifi grips are so expensive.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 15, 2014)

I think all manufacturers are woefully behind the times. The 7DII sounds great, but I also can see no good reason whey they didn't include either wifi or touch screen. 

Not deal breakers, but certainly would have been nice features to have. 

For those who think a touch screen would cause "nose-setting-changes" that's very easy to fix. My little Fuji X-20 senses when my eye is near the viewfinder and switches from live view to the viewfinder. A similar technology could easily be incorporated into a touch screen interface.

But, back on topic. I think we are not far away from the day when most brides will expect that the picture of them walking down the aisle will be posted to Facebook before the ceremony ends. Manufacturers could do their customers a big favor by making it easier to satisfy these demands. 

Similarly, wouldn't it be helpful to sports photographers if pictures of the first half of the game could be on the web at halftime? 

Yes, all this puts more pressure on photographers, but that pressure isn't going away. The public will demand instant posting of images, regardless of what manufacturers do, so why shouldn't camera manufacturers make it easier or their customers (the photographers) to gain a competitive edge.


----------



## Skirball (Sep 15, 2014)

unfocused said:


> But, back on topic. I think we are not far away from the day when most brides will expect that the picture of them walking down the aisle will be posted to Facebook before the ceremony ends.
> 
> Yes, all this puts more pressure on photographers, but that pressure isn't going away. The public will demand instant posting of images, regardless of what manufacturers do, so why shouldn't camera manufacturers make it easier or their customers (the photographers) to gain a competitive edge.



I can't think of a day in anybodies life where they should be further away from Facebook. The rest of the day goes by in the blink of an eye after walking down the aisle. You're rushed off for photos, then meet and greet, a few toasts, before you know it you're on the dance floor. By that time I was far to drunk to be posting to Face Space anyway. But I digress...

I'm sure you have a point, and it does increase the pressure on photogs. But it is something else that helps separate the pros from the uncles with a 5d3 and 70-200 II vying for a good seat on the aisle. So I guess I can see a good side to it.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Sep 15, 2014)

+1

I'm with *Khalai* on this. No WiFi because of the magnesium is ridiculous. There are several ways to make it work which happen all the time in other devices.

The real reason there is no WiFi is to push the user into buying the expensive Wireless File Transmitter. It's a money grab pure and simple.

What I think is sad is that the 7D2 is aimed at sports shooters, but I guess only sports shooters that can afford to have multiple shooters at a mid level event each with a 7D2 (7D2 Time Sync feature) but _not_ sports shooters that would work a more high level organized event like the Olympics where they use WiFi to stream the pictures in real time so they can be culled, edited and uploaded in minutes to the world. Bummer! ??? Those folks are pushed into the 1DX I guess. :


----------



## unfocused (Sep 15, 2014)

Skirball said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > But, back on topic. I think we are not far away from the day when most brides will expect that the picture of them walking down the aisle will be posted to Facebook before the ceremony ends.
> ...



Yeah I'm not condoning it. I just know how people are these days. The first Mayor Daley had a saying: "It if isn't in the Tribune, it didn't happen." 

These days it could be modified to: "If it isn't on Facebook within the hour, it didn't happen." 

We can all be nostalgic for the old days, when people were actually willing to wait weeks for pictures. Now they expect everything to be posted on Facebook immediately and photographers will, sadly, be judged by how quickly they can do that. As competitive as the industry is, it is too bad the manufacturers still don't seem to "get" social media (And this comes from a guy who is pushing 61)


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 15, 2014)

unfocused said:


> But, back on topic. I think we are not far away from the day when most brides will expect that the picture of them walking down the aisle will be posted to Facebook before the ceremony ends.



Too late! There are already requests for live streaming video.......


----------



## kdsand (Sep 16, 2014)

Blaming the shell for no WiFi is simply a blatant attempt at excusing their crippling the camera. *No wireless flash control* alone should have ppl up in arms.
WiFi is now a basic feature & cost very little to incorporate.  ppl excusing is ridiculous. We ready have WiFi & NFC in every every thing from your phone, car, watches & rings. Heck even your house front door can be opened with NFC. 

I am planning on buying mkII but no WiFi will really affect me.  If I expect to use it 3+ years I can't help but believe the lack will become even more pronounced. 

I just don't understand why ppl justify this for Canon. Wonder if anyone will be disappointed if there's no built in electronic level or timer. Heck do we really need to review our pics in camera? No get rid of that crutch its for wimps!

BTW I hate Facebook & don't use it. Posting to social media... Who knows maybe I'll have the need next year & pay Canon that extra $800 for WiFi add on.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 16, 2014)

For me, I have no interest in WiFi for streaming images off to the internet. Most of my photography is done outdoors and very little of it is done in Wifi range of anything... probably a quarter of it is done outside cell phone range....

What I was interested in, was the ability to remote control the camera. That will be missed... and no WiFi SD card is going to give me those abilities.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 16, 2014)

kdsand said:


> Blaming the shell for no WiFi is simply a blatant attempt at excusing their crippling the camera. *No wireless flash control* alone should have ppl up in arms.
> WiFi is now a basic feature & cost very little to incorporate.  ppl excusing is ridiculous. We ready have WiFi & NFC in every every thing from your phone, car, watches & rings. Heck even your house front door can be opened with NFC.



It *does* have wireless flash control, optical wireless flash control. It does not have radio wireless flash control.


----------



## Skirball (Sep 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> For me, I have no interest in WiFi for streaming images off to the internet. Most of my photography is done outdoors and very little of it is done in Wifi range of anything... probably a quarter of it is done outside cell phone range....
> 
> What I was interested in, was the ability to remote control the camera. That will be missed... and no WiFi SD card is going to give me those abilities.



I think that was the point right from the first post in this thread. I don't think anybody uses it to post to Facebook. But controlling the camera and reviewing on a large screen are big pluses to WiFi.

What really gets me is that all the technology is there to incorporate off-camera flash triggering and controlling; but there's no sign of it yet. Being able to walk around with an iPad and set all my lighting and camera controls, trigger, and review, would be fantastic.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> For me, I have no interest in WiFi for streaming images off to the internet. Most of my photography is done outdoors and very little of it is done in Wifi range of anything... probably a quarter of it is done outside cell phone range....
> 
> What I was interested in, was the ability to remote control the camera. That will be missed... and no WiFi SD card is going to give me those abilities.



My situation exactly, it's a pity that Canon don't get with the programme, WiFi isn't some new & unknown tech, it's been around for a long while now, Canon seems generally to have gone down the path of least resistance, add on at a reasonably large cost, pity.

I've tried a few work arounds, the only one that I absolutely recommend is the CamRanger, this system via my iPad Mini simply doesn't leave the bag, since buying the CamRanger I've just adapted it to pull those Images that are exceptionally hard to get any other way, great system, works great on the Canon 1Dx & 5DMK III also the 1DMK IV & 5DMK II, as far as I know works on just about anything.

http://camranger.com

The attached Image I'de tried on a number of occasions using different systems, monopod down low etc, but the vehicle scares the Wildlife so the shots are difficult.

With the attached Image I set the 1Dx + 300f/2.8 II on the RRS small Metal Tripod to get the Camera down Low, attached to the CamRanger, in the middle of the Track, drove off 100 meters behind some bush, monitored via my iPad Mini in the vehicle, adjusted Focus via the iPad Mini, shot the Image via the iPad mini/CamRanger as the Mum & Cubs approached the "strange looking" object in the middle of the path.

The Image isn't anything wonderful, but I just like it as all the Animals have that look of being intrigued, although Mum did have a constant frown & look of suspicion. Difficult to get this sort of Image from a Vehicle, not impossible, but the CamRanger opens up new avenues for Imaging that had been almost impossible before.

Only real issue I've found with this method is shooting Lions, they tend to eat the Camera, not good.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 16, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > For me, I have no interest in WiFi for streaming images off to the internet. Most of my photography is done outdoors and very little of it is done in Wifi range of anything... probably a quarter of it is done outside cell phone range....
> ...



Edward,

Have you tried the WFT-E6? I ask because I really like the one on my 1Ds MkIII's and the newer versions have much more functionality.

If so how does the CamRanger compare?


----------



## Ruined (Sep 16, 2014)

I would buy the wireless addon despite the expense... IF Canon got their act together on the software side.

While the iPhone app is decent...

-There is no Windows phone/Lumia app at all. (i.e. for Lumia 1020 - best photography smartphone that exists)
-The desktop PC version is an all around mess with very obvious spaghetti code
-There is no Windows 8 Touch app (i.e. for Surface and windows tablets) at all
-I heard the Android version needs work too, but I have no experience with it.

Either way, Canon's needs to spend some real money on software development before they get me to buy an addon like that.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 16, 2014)

Ruined said:


> I would buy the wireless addon despite the expense... IF Canon got their act together on the software side.
> 
> While the iPhone app is decent...
> 
> ...



You don't use the WFT's via the App, you use the WFT via several modes though I have found the best to be the HTTP mode, it works on everything that runs a browser, it gives much greater control and just works.


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Sep 16, 2014)

eml58 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > For me, I have no interest in WiFi for streaming images off to the internet. Most of my photography is done outdoors and very little of it is done in Wifi range of anything... probably a quarter of it is done outside cell phone range....
> ...



This works well with people, too. With street photography people almost always notice a big lens pointed in their direction if it has an operator standing behind it. Place that lens and camera on a table and look away towards your phone and you can achieve some interesting candid shots.


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 16, 2014)

soccerkingpilot said:


> For those who aren't aware, I read that Canon was not able to integrate Wi-Fi because the magnesium alloy chassis (as opposed to plastic on 70D) causes too much interference with the signal. They had to decide between durability and features. Though Wi-Fi would have been nice, there's still IR shooting and tethered USB...which works well enough for me.



Funny, it always worked fine in all-metal MacBook Pro laptops. So what you're really saying is that Canon isn't as good at designing hardware today as Apple was a decade ago.... I don't think I buy that argument.

Besides, an amazingly strong GPS signal is about -115 dBm. A Wi-Fi signal won't stay connected below about -70 dBm. That's a 45 dB difference, meaning that a GPS signal has less than one ten-thousandth the power of a Wi-Fi signal. If they can deal with GPS-level signals, then they could take their antenna team, get them completely wasted, and still pull off Wi-Fi. 




Skirball said:


> I think that was the point right from the first post in this thread. I don't think anybody uses it to post to Facebook.



I use it for posting to Facebook all the time when I'm traveling. In-body Wi-Fi means I don't have to carry any extra gear with me besides my phone and my camera. No attachment could ever provide that same ease of use.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 16, 2014)

Amazon.com Wifi SD Cards $40-50, Yongnuo Wireless flash Transceivers (a pair) $35. Love my yongnuo triggers. Buying Wifi Card. I own a 6D and the internal Wifi isn't all that great. In a Magnesium body? Probably worse.


----------



## eml58 (Sep 16, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Edward,
> 
> Have you tried the WFT-E6? I ask because I really like the one on my 1Ds MkIII's and the newer versions have much more functionality.
> 
> If so how does the CamRanger compare?



Hi Private, I do have the WFT-E6, but since purchasing the Camranger never use it, the CamRanger does everything the E6 does then leaves it behind, the thing i like most on the Camranger is the ability to focus via the iPad, the Camranger app just works very well.

Canon sell the E6 for almost $700 bucks the CamRanger sells for $300 & cleans the clock on compared usability.


----------



## nonac (Sep 16, 2014)

eml58 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Edward,
> ...



+1 on the CamRanger. I really like using it. I just recently bought a strapped case for my ipad for easier mobility while shooting high school football from the sidelines. I can quickly view the pics on the much larger screen moments after shooting them.


----------



## yeahright (Sep 16, 2014)

is there any chance of Canon releasing a battery-and-wifi-grip once they notice that the omission of wifi from the 7Dii was not such a good idea after all?


----------



## RickWagoner (Sep 16, 2014)

kdsand said:


> Blaming the shell for no WiFi is simply a blatant attempt at excusing their crippling the camera. *No wireless flash control* alone should have ppl up in arms.
> WiFi is now a basic feature & cost very little to incorporate.  ppl excusing is ridiculous. We ready have WiFi & NFC in every every thing from your phone, car, watches & rings. Heck even your house front door can be opened with NFC.
> 
> I am planning on buying mkII but no WiFi will really affect me.  If I expect to use it 3+ years I can't help but believe the lack will become even more pronounced.
> ...




Samsung is doing wifi with the MAg body so is Panny with the GH4. 

Canon put a lot of thought into the GPS, you can clearly see there has been years of work behind the GPS inside 7Dii. I don't think so much Canon is milking people into buying something else as a add on.

I think it was a bad call years back. 

Years back there was a huge GPS surge in Cameras, think 2010-12. Companies had R&D teams all over it and the market was betting this was going to stick around as a must have piece. Markets do this all the time, look at the 3D tv burst years back, all those companies put big work into the bet the 3D tv was the piece the market was going to want. As you can tell today 3D tvs in stores are old design just coming the shelves and you may also tell the 3D fizzled for now. We know they been working on it for years, the GPS is that well built into the camera, this means they made the bet when everyone else was with GPS it's just that it fizzled off a bit since then. But it may not be dead today because I am seeing lots of companies putting GPS back into their R&D budgets so who knows about that.

Back to WIFI..
YEars back around the time GPS was a bet of the future companies also faced the question if WIFI will be the way of the future. It was not until the last year or so WIFI in Cameras have been so requested and in demand. Back in 2010ish not many people had iPhones or iPads as they do today and don't even look back to see where Android was..it was not even worth making a app for that platform then it was so crap. 

Canon made the wrong call years back of investing into gps instead of WIFI, but who knows maybe GPS will get an upswing and WIFI will go down.


----------



## FEBS (Sep 16, 2014)

Drakester said:


> Dare I say it, I'm pretty disappointed that there is no Wifi in the 7DII.
> 
> I've got a 70D and have never posted a picture to Facebook, Instagram or Twitter, but have had great results using the Canon App to control the camera wirelessly to get up close and personal to wildlife with some great results, and then connecting to my iPad afterwards in the pub to view my shots on a decent sized screen.
> 
> ...



I don't know of course what you are mostly shooting.
For myself, I'm very happy this camera has GPS and no Wifi. Don't understand me wrong, it might have wifi, but it must be possible to fully disable this function.

In action photography speed is very important. So I don't need any wifi connection at that moment. I won't do any studio work with this camera, as I use for that reason my 5D3. Also the power consumption is important for action shooting. With my 7D, I regular needed 3 batteries for one day. If the wifi would then even drain some more power, then this is not acceptable for me. And just as cell phones, wifi and bluethooth are big power consumers. Also I wouldn't want to wait on my camera as he is still busy sending files over the wifi connection. 

For most of my photos I do add the GPS location by a GP-E2. 

For these reason, I think Canon created a correct camera with a very impressive specification, for the action, wildlife and sport shooters. I'm very sure those people will not miss directly the wifi connection. If you see this camera as your only camera then I can understand your remark, but as mentioned before this camera has a real close focus on his usergroup.


----------



## Skirball (Sep 16, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> Amazon.com Wifi SD Cards $40-50, Yongnuo Wireless flash Transceivers (a pair) $35. Love my yongnuo triggers. Buying Wifi Card. I own a 6D and the internal Wifi isn't all that great. In a Magnesium body? Probably worse.



You think an EyeFi card is going to perform better than the 6Ds internal WiFi?


----------



## 123Photog (Sep 16, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> Amazon.com Wifi SD Cards $40-50, Yongnuo Wireless flash Transceivers (a pair) $35. Love my yongnuo triggers. Buying Wifi Card. I own a 6D and the internal Wifi isn't all that great. In a Magnesium body? Probably worse.



i have cameras that have great wifi functionality.

and there is something called antennas. 
and no they don´t have to stick out of the body.  

the magnesium body excuse is just nonsense.


----------



## Skirball (Sep 16, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Skirball said:
> 
> 
> > I think that was the point right from the first post in this thread. I don't think anybody uses it to post to Facebook.
> ...



Everybody has their own style. If I'm not going to post process I'm not taking my 6D anyway. I'll use a point and shoot. Or, more likely, my phone.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 16, 2014)

Does Canon still think they can make money selling an external radio transmitter?

There is your answer why the new 7d does not come with one. 

Why sell the customer one product when you can sell them two?


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 16, 2014)

´


Drakester said:


> Consequently, i can't think of one occasion where GPS would have been of any use to me at all.



I admit I find the built-in gps unexpectedly useful because it doesn't add bulk, uses little battery, is always there and you don't need to have a dedicated tracker and add the gps data in postprocessing. Sorting in LR with but map is very nice if all your shots are tagged.

However, I admit I don't quite understand Canon here: 6d with wifi+gps, 70d only with wifi, 7d only with gps?! Sounds like a typical Canon "crippling" product policy to gear up for the 5d4 which will of course feature both. On the other hand it really *could* because of the metal body, you never know with Canon...



Skirball said:


> You think an EyeFi card is going to perform better than the 6Ds internal WiFi?



EyeFi is a hack in comparison to the built-in wifi, even though Canon's implementation is mediocre at best: You need to set up a virtual access point to connect to the camera from a laptop. But you can remote-control the camera which might be very nice for wildlife shots (read: 7d2).


----------



## whothafunk (Sep 16, 2014)

too each his own. i never, not once used wi-fi on my 70D, nor would i use gps. if DSLRs would come in different flavours (without GPS & Wi-Fi, only GPS, only Wi-Fi, with GPS & Wi-Fi), i would definitely buy the one without these two and save money.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 16, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> ´
> 
> 
> Drakester said:
> ...



GPS and WiFi were/are not necessarily deal breakers for me. I actually would/will probably use the GPS more than WiFi thought I could see its usefulness. I already use the Canon GP-E2, primarily as a logger since I didn't like having to plug it in to the camera, and like having the data available. But your phrase, "uses little battery", got me to thinking. Could the built in GPS be the reason that the "estimated" number of exposures has dropped on the 7DII even though the battery is more powerful? What do you think?


----------



## kdsand (Sep 16, 2014)

whothafunk said:


> too each his own. i never, not once used wi-fi on my 70D, nor would i use gps. if DSLRs would come in different flavours (without GPS & Wi-Fi, only GPS, only Wi-Fi, with GPS & Wi-Fi), i would definitely buy the one without these two and save money.



I don't know.... Maybe Canon doesn't plan on this staying relavant for as many years as the 7D. The price dropped from volume of sales. No WiFi will cause some ppl to consider other options.

So far the rest of the hardware stats are sounding real good. It won't need to make me my morning coffee if it performs in every other way. Still want my coffee though. Yo someone bring me a cup of coffee.


----------



## kdsand (Sep 16, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > ´
> ...




On the power shots GPS is a noticeable drain. Should be expected though a radio/GPS drains any device that uses it. I just turn the GPS off as needed to conserve battery life. Though a power shots battery is a fraction of the 7DII.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 16, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> Could the built in GPS be the reason that the "estimated" number of exposures has dropped on the 7DII even though the battery is more powerful? What do you think?



I very much doubt Canon would calculate in gps drain, much more likely the faster digic drains a lot of power - which would also be the reason why they felt a new battery was in order.



kdsand said:


> On the power shots GPS is a noticeable drain.



On full frame, gps esp. set to a medium interval has little drain in *relative* terms as the ff sensor makes the camera last much shorter than on crop. Probably on the powershots, this effect is even more prominent.


----------



## greger (Sep 17, 2014)

I really think this and a swivel touch screen should be features of the 7Dll. I'm sticking with my 7D till one of us drops.


----------



## kdsand (Sep 21, 2014)

PIXMA MG7520, MG6620, and MG5620 printers retail for $199.99, $149.99 and $99.99

The newest Canon printers will have WiFi & NFC so you can select pics on your android or camera & when you touch the printer with them your selected photos will print.  Well most anything but your 7DII will print that is.


----------



## DominoDude (Sep 21, 2014)

kdsand said:


> PIXMA MG7520, MG6620, and MG5620 printers retail for $199.99, $149.99 and $99.99
> 
> The newest Canon printers will have WiFi & NFC so you can select pics on your android or camera & when you touch the printer with them your selected photos will print.  Well most anything but your 7DII will print that is.



I guess that if one manages to take 100% perfect shots in camera, and they are fine without any cropping or levelling of horizons and other slight modifications, then it would be ok to print as you suggest. However, I think that my printers would go nuts if I attempted to toss my RAW files at them, no matter how perfect...


----------



## kdsand (Sep 21, 2014)

8) I'm blessed with bewildering perfection. My jpegs are worshiped near & far by primitives of our species.


----------

